# Critique possible buy?



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

He looks very sweet  I can't see anything major, but I do notice that none of the photos really show his knees except from behind, which makes me wonder about them. Slightly over at the knee is okay but if he's back at the knee don't touch him, not for jumping, not ever. Just be watchful.

So long as those front legs are okay and he's got a temperament that you like, go for it!


----------



## thoroughbredtail (Oct 16, 2013)

I know this seems like a dumb question, but what does it look like if they're "over the knee"? I've been riding at a trainer's for 3 years, but I really only know basic care and how to ride, etc. I am jumping about 2'6"-3' now. I don't know much about conformation.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Of most note are the last and second to last. The last is back at the knee [aka calf-kneed] and the second to last is severely over at the knee [aka buck-kneed]. A horse that's only mildly over at the knee puts a LOT less pressure on its tendons as it works than one that is ideal, but the tradeoff is that arthritic changes may occur a little earlier. A horse that's severely over at the knee is prone to buckling on landing after a fence, but such a fault is a very wonky-looking leg! A horse that is back at the knee to ANY degree is not a horse that is at all suitable for any performance discipline because it puts a lot of pressure on the tendons and there is a high chance of early arthritic changes.


----------



## thoroughbredtail (Oct 16, 2013)

Oh! Thank you so much!


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

No problem


----------



## cowgirllinda1952 (Apr 15, 2013)

He's sp pretty, I love his sweet face, he looks like a real gentleman, I hope he works out for you.


----------



## Weezilla (Aug 3, 2012)

Too bad the photos don't give a good idea of his conformation, but he certainly is a handsome son-of-a-so-and-so:mrgreen: Just beautiful head and coloring!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

He sure looks like a cutie, but as others said, there's nothing we can tell about his confo from those pictures.


----------



## PixiTrix (Sep 11, 2013)

what a cute guy! definetely go check him out and post more pics please!


----------



## thoroughbredtail (Oct 16, 2013)

Okay y'all, the confo pics are in! 

























How do his knees look?


----------



## thoroughbredtail (Oct 16, 2013)

For bigger versions of the pics go to Reining Wonder, registered 8 year old TB gelding


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

He's cute. His knees look great (better than a lot I've seen). His hocks are set a bit high. He is VERY downhill. Being downhill will not a good jumper make. It's harder/more work for them to get that front end off the ground and over the jump. Think about holding a board from one end and the other end is lower than your hands. How much harder is it to get that other end up above the level of your hands? Now, picture a board held the same way, but level or with the opposite end slightly higher than your hands. MUCH easier to get it higher, right? Same concept applies to a horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

Even those pictures are not a perfect side angle of the knee, I'd ask the owner for some taken at a better angle, perpendicular to the side of his knees if that makes sense as the new shots could still be hiding something.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

His knees are not your main concern with this horse... his downhill conformation and straight hocks with a rough coupling should be your main concerns. He is also hammer headed and has not the best shoulder. He isn't going to be the easiest ride. 

His knees are fine.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

thoroughbredtail said:


> Since he's a TB, shouldn't he be a good jumper?


Not necessarily! Some TB are good jumpers, some are not. Some are built for it and some are most certainly not. Some really enjoy jumping, and some do not (just like any breed). This guy might be fine for just funning around on the farm or hopping over a log on the trail, but he is not built right for higher level jumping.

I think for your intended use, as a for fun horse without any competition goals, he will be ok if his temperament is what you are looking for, but as others have pointed out he does have some noticeable conformation faults that may limit his abilities over fences and in general.


----------



## PixiTrix (Sep 11, 2013)

I think he looks like he's in beautiful condition and has been cared for amazingly well which certainly counts for something. Looks like he has good training under his belt to boot. I love his muscle and his size for a TB. That said he does not strike me as a jumper type probably for all the reasons noted above.


----------

